# Fungicide Help- Azoxy 50 WDG



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I purchased this expensive fungicide based on recommendations on this forum. Two concerns- 1. it says to apply product in at least 2 gallons of water per 1,000 square feet. With a 4 gallon sprayer that's a lot of mixing and I'm calibrated to 1 gallon of water per 1,000 sqft. 2. I read after purchasing this that these type products are very difficult to get mixed into solution and clog the sprayer. Is this true? If anyone has used this specific product please let me know your experience as I'm considering returning this product to DMO.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Any help would be appreciated. Need to either keep this or return it soon.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The Azoxy needs strong agitation or mixing to get the granule to dissolve. Once dissolved, the mix is best sprayed out ASAP. 1 gallon per K is an acceptable gallonage for applying fungicides. What disease are you targeting. If it is a root or soil borne disease, the fungicide should actually be watered lightly after application. If it is a leaf or stem disease, a full coverage spray is sufficient. That full coverage can be obtained via a flat fan nozzle operated at pressure.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Greendoc I think I have rust fungus that is spreading rapidly due to several areas of my zoysia that don't drain well. I had cut before I knew what it was and it spread to other sections of my zoysia lawn (within a few days :evil: ). I applied Scott's disease ex and watered in but today applied propiconizole liquid over top of the azoxy since I didn't see a very fast slow down of the disease.

My question about the azoxy 50 we was planning ahead for my next app in 28 days since the liquid is a product I've never used. I had read a few members on this forum express difficulty I gettting Azoxy 50 to mix into solution and DoMyOwn customer support stressed that it has to be mixed in 2-4 gallons per 1,000 sqft. Anyway, after this recent application I plan to apply clearsys and then restart my rotation.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A lot of the hard to dissolve granules are best mixed in a bucket with a drill powered mixer. Especially if you do not have power agitation in the sprayer. That Azoxy was intended for power sprayers as used on the golf course where the tank has a system to aggressively circulate and agitate tank contents. Granular Azoxystrobin is not my first choice for a disease affecting leaves like Rust. I think you will get more out of the sprayed Propiconazole. No problems with spraying Azoxy on the next round. Cleary as in 3336 is another good choice and recommended for most fungicide programs.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks again @Greendoc . One of the advantages of this forum is novices like me in certain areas get to benefit and gain confidence in decision making from more experienced people like you. Mahalo!


----------

